# Help Required!! FORM 929



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi,
I am in a dilemma of sorts. I got my grant on Oct 14 last month. After getting the grant I got my passport renewed.
In order to intimate DIBP about the same I sent Adelaide team 4 (the team from which i got my grant email) the signed FORM 929 along-with the scanned copy of my new passport with the request to update my file with my new passport number.
I immediately got the auto generated reply which stated that my email has been received. 
3 days passed by and I didn't hear anything from them. I sent a reminder email to same email address ([email protected]) with a copy makred to [email protected]

Next day I received an email from gsm.documents address which was actually sent to Adelaide team 4 from the gsm.documents with only words written in the email body as *'UNCLASSIFIED'*. I was marked a cc of that email.
Now it has almost been a week but still I haven't heard anything from Adelaide team 4 or anybody from DIBP. I checked my VEVO also but my passport details have not been updated yet.

I called the Australian high commission Islamabad and Consulate office in Karachi but they say that they don't deal with this matter and that I have to send form 929 to the same email address from which I got my grant.

I am getting worried now. Please tell me what should I do now?????Is there any other way of intimating DIBP about the change of passport?? I am also getting worried because I know a few people who when intimated DIBP through this process got their files updated in a single working day. What should I dooo?????

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2013)

Do you still have your old passport? If so dont worry about it and just travel with both passports and you will be fine. 

But unless you are traveling soon why get so stressed? Governments work at their own slow pace.


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

_shel said:


> Do you still have your old passport? If so dont worry about it and just travel with both passports and you will be fine.
> 
> But unless you are traveling soon why get so stressed? Governments work at their own slow pace.


Thanks for the reply shel. 
I understand that govt works at its own pace but really taking this much time for a 20 seconds job??

Yes i Do have my old passport with me but with a cancelled stamp marked on it. 
Lets see if monday brings some relief for me in this regard.

Regards
Roposh


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2013)

Makes no difference if it is stamped cancelled, thats normal. Carry both passports and you will sail though. Yes it may be a 20 second job but not the most important job on the scale of importance.


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi, 
I am sharing this information as it might help someone who gets into same situaton as I did.

After having sent 4 reminder emails to my case officer about FORM 929, I finally called DIBP yesterday and explained the whole situation to the operator. 

The kind lady told me that it is not the responsibility of my case officer to update my file with new passport number. She told me that in order to get my file updated in the DIBP record with new passport number I'll have to either send hard copy of form 929 along-with new passport copy to SYDNEY office DIBP or simply fax the same documents to SYDNEY office DIBP. 

Both, the address and fax number, is mentioned on the form 929.

She also told me that even after that I won't get any acknowledgment/confirmation of change f details and I'll have to check the VEVO online to make sure that file has been updated.

I'll fax the documents to Sydney Office tomorrow.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## manjeetsingh.04 (Jul 31, 2013)

_shel said:


> Do you still have your old passport? If so dont worry about it and just travel with both passports and you will be fine.
> 
> But unless you are traveling soon why get so stressed? Governments work at their own slow pace.


Hi Shel,

I have got invitation to lodge my Visa and I am in process of filling in my details for eVisa application. In parallel, I applied to get my wife's name endorsed in my passport hence they have cancelled my current passport and will be issuing a new passport in next 10-15 days with new passport number. Now my problem is:

1. I have processed my SA SS and EOI with my old passport number and have filled in the eVisa details also partially with the old passport number which now stands cancelled and a new passport will issued with a new number.

2. With my current (old) passport being cancelled, how do I go about filling my eVisa since the passport number in my EOI and SA SS will not be matching the new passport number.

Please help me tackle this situation since I just have 20 days left to file my Visa application and looks like I am in a mess now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2013)

Apply with old passport and update with a change of circumstance form as soon as you get the new passport.


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi Roposh,

What happened finally to the update in VEVO? I sent a mail with form 929 and passport copies to the case officer after 1.5years of Visa grant and she replied that the passport details have been updated, however I cant see them in VEVO after a week also.

Regards,

Dexulans


----------



## Xavier86 (Jul 29, 2013)

*RE:*



roposh said:


> Hi,
> I am sharing this information as it might help someone who gets into same situaton as I did.
> 
> After having sent 4 reminder emails to my case officer about FORM 929, I finally called DIBP yesterday and explained the whole situation to the operator.
> ...


Hi Roposh,
What happened finally? I'm stucked with the same situation...


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

Yeah I sent the documents by fax as well as by mail to sydney office and then in couple of days I got a response from my case officer who updated my details in the record and also issued me a new grant letter with my new passport details.

So, send a couple of reminders to your case officer and if nothing happens then send fax and post mail to sydney office.

Roposh


----------



## smtouseef (Oct 18, 2012)

roposh said:


> Yeah I sent the documents by fax as well as by mail to sydney office and then in couple of days I got a response from my case officer who updated my details in the record and also issued me a new grant letter with my new passport details.
> 
> So, send a couple of reminders to your case officer and if nothing happens then send fax and post mail to sydney office.
> 
> Roposh


Hi Roposh,

How many days it took for the whole process ??


Regards,
Tausif


----------



## smtouseef (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello _Shel / Roposh,

I'm in similar situation but little more worser, my passport was stolen, now I have a new passport. I have filled form 929 and e-mailed it to case officer but there is no response.

I'm trying to fax the same documents to the fax numbers provided in the form but the fax is not going through since last 2 days..

I will call DIBP tomorrow as well..

My travel date is approaching please suggest..

Thanks a lot.

Regards,
Tausif


----------



## Aussicanada (May 3, 2013)

Hello Guys, Is it mandatory to have the spouse name on the passport? I got married last year In January but have not got her name printed on my passport, but i will add my name on her passport as she is applying for a passport now. Will it be fine if I don't get her name printed for the moment and do it later when I have to renew my passport after two years?


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

*New passport does not show up in Vevo*

Dear Xavier86 / Roposh,

Did you get to see your new passport details in VEVO?

I am told that the new details wont show up in VEVO but will be updated in the system.

Is it true?

Regards,

Dex



Xavier86 said:


> Hi Roposh,
> What happened finally? I'm stucked with the same situation...


----------



## dexulans (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi All,

Here's an update based on my personal experience.

1) After submitting form 929, I am not able to use VEVO using TRN#
2) I can use VEVO using Visa Grant Number instead
3) While looking up data using Grant # in VEVO, I can enter either my new passport number or my new passport number
4) It accepts both and shows the Visa Entitlement details for both the passports.

Hope this helps!

Regards,

Dex


----------



## asad747 (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok i was also in similar situation.

Sent Form 929 15 days back..... and was worried that it was not showing up in VEVO whenever i searched from TRN ... Today i searched with VISA GRANT Number and visa is now showing up with new passport 

can someone tell me if i will need new grant letter as well from CO?? or this VEVO print will be sufficient to show at airport?


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

My Grant letter had the wrong passport number on it. I just emailed team 4 and after one week got the a new grant letter.


----------



## Prakash09 (Jul 6, 2015)

*To which Address/Fax number do I have to Send form 929 - New passport Details.*

Hi ,

Can anyone help me by telling me the address/Fax number in India to where I need to send the filled Form 929. I am in Bangalore, India and lost my passport and I have got reissued. I need to update my new passport number. I would be grateful for this information.


----------



## emma15 (Apr 15, 2015)

*update please*



asad747 said:


> Ok i was also in similar situation.
> 
> Sent Form 929 15 days back..... and was worried that it was not showing up in VEVO whenever i searched from TRN ... Today i searched with VISA GRANT Number and visa is now showing up with new passport
> 
> can someone tell me if i will need new grant letter as well from CO?? or this VEVO print will be sufficient to show at airport?


Hey Asad,
I am stuck a bit. Due to chnage in address i have gotton my passport cancelled and being issued a new passport but on my immi account online form 929 isnt taking chnages, it shows error on every field chnage in passport section. while it has updated my chnage in address form. What should i do now to report chnage in passport details etc ?

Regarding your passport update i have few questions: 
Can you tell me Which mode did you use to submit your 929 form, and did the department issued an updated grant letter to you?

Im stuck and need some help


----------



## emma15 (Apr 15, 2015)

asad747 said:


> Ok i was also in similar situation.
> 
> 
> can someone tell me if i will need new grant letter as well from CO?? or this VEVO print will be sufficient to show at airport?


Can anyone update about awhat asad asked ..
or asad if you can update on us yourself about your question
plz reply


----------



## Karamjeet (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi Roposh,
was granted visitor (subclass 600) Visa on 27 May 2015and the last date of arrive is 27 May 2017. She visited Australia last year on 15 June 2015 and extend her stay there which was vadil till 13 feb 2016 and she went back to India on 16 Jan 2016.
Her old passport got expried on 11\06\2016 and was issued with new passport . Which we update at Australia High Commission New Delhi though VFS global New Delhi 
We receive this confirmation e-mail about the update that your passport is updated 

Now we check Visa Holder Enquiry on myVEVO app but An error is occurred showing the You do not have current Australia visa and let me help out is my visa is valid or not.


----------

